# normal size of urine clumps



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey all. HaPpy V day 


Ok so I was wondering what is considered normal or not normal for the size of urine clumps. Sometimes there are HUGE urine bolders in the litter and it has me a lil worried. I'm thinking its marshall, but can't say it could be gizmos because it is covered...but sometimes she covers marshalls business. 

Any insight as to what would not be considered normal in size. I find them all the time. Marshall drinks well. I would not say he overly drinks.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey Giz!
From what I understand, a golfball size pee clump is pretty normal...
Obviously, I think a cats pee size will vary during the day, depending on how much they've been drinking, if feeding canned, or dry, activity levels, etc...

What would be more concerning to me, would be if they started drinking A LOT, also if the pee clumps started looking 'sticky', kinda hard to explain! 
They just look really different...

The other thing that happens to, is one cat pees on top of a clump that was already there, so Voila' you end up with one big clump!

If you're really concerned, you need to separate them, each with their own box, so you can know for sure, who's doing what!
Sharon


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have had that same concern, and I can tell you after some observation, that one of my cats pees in the same spot every time, and if there is already pee there from someone else, he pees right over it, and creates a huge boulder. Also, Taffy has always been one of those cats that holds his pee forever, and then he pees a river. So he will have a huge boulder in the litter box. Beep has a litter box that the other cats don't have access too, and she has these perfect golf ball sized pees. I almost never see any of my cats drink much water, but they eat canned food only and 3 times a day, with some water mixed in the food, and they all pee like crazy.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. That has put my mind at ease . There are plenty of golf ball size ones, but then a huge bolder. I'll keep an eye on it


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

There are times they pee in the same spot creating a ball that is double or even triple size. There are also times I've seen a cat walk by the box only to stop and think, "Hey maybe I'll just go ahead and empty this bladder as long as I'm here" and peeing only a small amount. There are so many more important things in life to be concerned about than this. Don't make this one.


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

It's amazing how long some cats can hold on before getting to the litter box. Daughter had a rescue cat that would hide most of the day the first few weeks she had her and then go - I guess until she just couldn't hold it anymore and then do a 'super pee'.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine go out side and prefer that to a litter box but when they do use the litter box, it is bigger than a golf ball - maybe two golf balls.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Artie only pees two or maybe three times a day. I add extra water to his wet food. He usually has huge clumps! The size of a small navel orange! Other times, when he does not eat as much, they are much smaller, about the size of a golf or tennis ball...
The Vet is aware and said it is good that I add water to his food. He does not drink water on his own and even refuses the water fountain! 
He uses the water which I add to his wet food as his drinking water! 
Crazy Cat! He gets a wet food stew every day!!


----------

